# Top speed just does not seem to be where it should.



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Alright guys I need a little help on this. I've got everything done to the Brute I want but the top end just doesn't seem right to me. High range tops out in the mid to upper 40s (mph). I feel like with everything I have done I should at least be near 60. 

Any thoughts at all what may be wrong? Or am I just wrong in my thoughts of where it should be?

Everything about the bike is listed in my signature.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Whens the last time you replaced your belt?

KAWI RULES


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Whens the last time you replaced your belt?
> 
> KAWI RULES


It is BRAND new. Just put it on tonight because I thought maybe that was the issue also. OEM Kawi belt for the brute. Shimmed it to right at 22mm deflection. Just does squeal when in gear but doesn't try to move any so I think it is about as close to perfect as I can get.


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

Rejet carbS for snorks?


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

if your sig is right you should be running the teryx belt when running the stg 3 vfj


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know when I had my red spring in the secondary, my top end was like 48/50 with my 27s. That was against the rev limitor but my buddy riding beside me said his speedo said 55. So...with 29.5s you should be going well faster then your speedo says but that weight and that VFJ#2 will be having an effect too. I went down to a Dalton Violet and 26" tires and I am back to 64.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Im running almost an identical set up as you except I'm on 30" Mambas and running a dynatek CDI. I'm in the low 60's. What are you jetted? When I snorked mine I lost a little top end I jetted down and got a little back but its still not where it was.

KAWI RULES


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

The750i said:


> Rejet carbS for snorks?


Good catch. Forgot to say they are already jetted. #40 pilots, stock needles with 1 #4 brass washer shim on each, and 158/160 (best I remember) keihin main jets. Last time I pulled a plug it was good, just a little on the rich side. I'm going to do a plug check on it tomorrow and make sure the mixture is still ok.



biggun132 said:


> if your sig is right you should be running the teryx belt when running the stg 3 vfj


None of my research or discussions with VFJ indicated I had to or needed to run a teryx belt, OEM kawi for brute was just fine. I was going to get a teryx belt anyway but dealer didn't have one in stock at the time so went with the brute one.



nmkawierider said:


> I know when I had my red spring in the secondary, my top end was like 48/50 with my 27s. That was against the rev limitor but my buddy riding beside me said his speedo said 55. So...with 29.5s you should be going well faster then your speedo says but that weight and that VFJ#2 will be having an effect too. I went down to a Dalton Violet and 26" tires and I am back to 64.


Yea that sounds about right for a stock clutch with the given springs. I had an almond/red combo with the 29.5s before and could hit 50-55 in high. I was under the impression the clutch work and springs I have should be much better than the red spring though. If it's not I wasted a crap load of money :34:


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Im running almost an identical set up as you except I'm on 30" Mambas and running a dynatek CDI. I'm in the low 60's. What are you jetted? When I snorked mine I lost a little top end I jetted down and got a little back but its still not where it was.
> 
> KAWI RULES


Yea sounds like you are exactly where I think I should be! This gives me a good feeling lol.

My jetting is:
#40 pilots, stock needles with 1 #4 brass washer shim on each, and 158/160 (best I remember) keihin main jets

I was thinking I might need the 3" intake but if you can hit low 60s with a 2" then I will stick to the 2" for now.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like something is binding and not fully shifting out. Mark primary and secondary with permanent marker and take it for a spin and see how high the belt is riding up.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> Sounds like something is binding and not fully shifting out. Mark primary and secondary with permanent marker and take it for a spin and see how high the belt is riding up.


That's an awesome idea with the permanent marker! I will do that tomorrow and post pictures of results.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm jetted 136f 142r needle on the 4th notch and 2.5 on a/f stock pilots those are dynojet numbers. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

So your the same as a 144f 146r I bet your still a little rich. Mine is a little rich running more timing than your and smaller jets. I'd go down in jets. I'd try a Klein 148f 152r

KAWI RULES


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> So your the same as a 144f 146r I bet your still a little rich. Mine is a little rich running more timing than your and smaller jets. I'd go down in jets. I'd try a Klein 148f 152r
> 
> KAWI RULES


Thanks JLOWERY that makes sense. I could definitely see where my jetting could be too rich causing it not to build the right power. I'll do some before and after plug checks and see what kind of results I get performance wise.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

u get better perfomance with the teryx belt. ive gt vfj stg 3 and ive used both belts and the teryx belt is the way to go plus its what vfj recommended


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

vfj recommends the teryx belt or the oem with his setup but the teryx is a better belt i have the dalton xtx in mine cuz i still have a few xtras laying around so when i run outta xtx's im going with a teryx belt.. mine tops out around 49-50 thats what my speedo says anyways but i believe im around 55-56 as the speedo is a lil off with the 29.5's


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Well I pulled front plug and definitely running rich as expected. Pulled carbs off and checked them I did have 158/160 jets AND I had them backwards like 160f/158r. :banghead: So I put the smallest jets in a had which was 152f 155r (made sure not to mix them up this time....) Definitely can tell a difference in the running of the bike, much smoother, so that is a step in the right direction. Took it out for a quick ride and 50 is all it will do in high. So picked up a couple mph but nothing major.

As for the belt, I attached a picture of the primary. The are two noticeable different ride marks on it. The lower one (dark streak from brand new belt) is how it does right now as listed in my signature. The higher one is from right after I put the clutch in with the almond/green EPI springs instead of vfjs #1/#2. Shouldn't it be shifting further than this on the primary???


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> vfj recommends the teryx belt or the oem with his setup but the teryx is a better belt i have the dalton xtx in mine cuz i still have a few xtras laying around so when i run outta xtx's im going with a teryx belt.. mine tops out around 49-50 thats what my speedo says anyways but i believe im around 55-56 as the speedo is a lil off with the 29.5's


Looks like you have the #2/#3 springs so I would think with my #1/#2 combo I should be getting a little more top end than you? Right now we are pretty much even about 49-50 mph on top end by the speedometer.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah I don't think your belt is coming up in your primary enough. That would make a big difference in your top end. Mine dam near rides to the very top.

KAWI RULES


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Yeah I don't think your belt is coming up in your primary enough. That would make a big difference in your top end. Mine dam near rides to the very top.
> 
> KAWI RULES


That was my thoughts too. What springs and weights are you running??


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya with your springs you should have a lil more top end than me and my belt also comes almost all the way up


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> ya with your springs you should have a lil more top end than me and my belt also comes almost all the way up


Are you still running stock weights?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Since I didn't buy this bike new can anyone verify if these are the stock weights for my 05 750? Best I can tell from my research and others pictures they are...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks about right. Your belt should definitely be riding higher. I would check and make sure primary is smooth and weights aren't sticking. Have you had a belt come apart since the work? If so a piece may be lodged in there causing it to bind.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> Looks about right. Your belt should definitely be riding higher. I would check and make sure primary is smooth and weights aren't sticking. Have you had a belt come apart since the work? If so a piece may be lodged in there causing it to bind.


Clutch work is freshly done at beginning of April and had issue immediately on install. No belt issues at all with the bike since I bought it over a year ago. Primary is smooth (freshly machined smooth), I can set clutch on floor and push sheaves together till they touch with no sticking and it comes right back out. Weights appear ok from what I can tell. They easily move up and down by hand with no resistance. 

I was talking to VFJ some after the install and got side tracked on other things and couldn't finish troubleshooting it. I have emailed him a couple times this week with no response. Hoping to narrow it down to a definite clutch issue before I call him. I hate to call anyone with an issue with their part if I am not 120% sure that is the issue.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya i still have the stock weight on mine... it def sounds like clutch to me though you didnt have any probs before and when you installed you started having trouble? kinda sounds like the inner sheave could be going bad not allowing the clutch to fully extend under load....does it viberate alot or anything outta the norm?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

No I never had any trouble at all out of before. I was just looking for a way to gain more top end without loosing the good bottom end I already had with the almond/red. So far I kept the bottom end but didn't gain hardly anything on the top end. :aargh4:

No vibrations or anything strange about it. The sheave closest to the motor is BRAND new. John said mine had part of the cooling fins ground off the back of it from someone over tightening the clutch so he replaced it while he had it. Funny part is I never looked at it and I always torque it to spec and the previous owner had the dealership do all his work for him.

I did just get a response back from VFJ. He is going to send me a couple different secondaries to try and see what that does for me. I will mention this too, now that I am thinking about it the #2 secondary is really stiff to try and compress all the down to get the clip on. More so than the epi red was from what I can remember. VFJ is thinking it may be coil binding not letting the primary travel all the way. Just odd to me because I thought VFJ springs weren't supposed to coil bind?? But at this point it is just speculation can't say for sure what is going on.

Any other thoughts what might be going on? 

I really appreciate all your input guys!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Try a Little Leaner. As if it is to Rich, the Motor Will not Pull the RPM's, so it Won't Shift the Clutch all the Way Out.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

brute574 said:


> Try a Little Leaner. As if it is to Rich, the Motor Will not Pull the RPM's, so it Won't Shift the Clutch all the Way Out.


Yea I have the smallest jets in it I currently have. I am going to order more though and try as you and others have suggested and see if I can get the jetting any better.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

the spring stiffness should be about the same(mine vfj was a lil stiffer than my epi but not much) i dont see the vfj's coil binding with the lack of coils in the vfj spring vs the epi u'd have to compress it all the way down passed where the clip goes to get it to coil bind and i still dont think it would but i have been wrong before lol...


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> the spring stiffness should be about the same(mine vfj was a lil stiffer than my epi but not much) i dont see the vfj's coil binding with the lack of coils in the vfj spring vs the epi u'd have to compress it all the way down passed where the clip goes to get it to coil bind and i still dont think it would but i have been wrong before lol...


Yea I agree, I wouldn't think it would be binding either but I am already in over my head so I am just thinking and listening to what everyone else has to say. Someone is bound to be right! :bigok:


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

I don't get why people would ever trade mud tires for top end speed. mine is about 66-67 and I want it faster. But that's just me and I don't mud.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

My raptor used to run about 98ish speed is awesome but got tired of only going fast its more fun playing in the mud IMO plus there's not a lot of places to ride race quad around here anymore 

wishing I was riding


----------



## spdrcr (Jan 6, 2012)

Swap out your belt with a different one and test it out belts can be out of spec and if it's to long then you will lose top end. It's an easy check and if not the problem than you can rule it out


----------

